# Pro--Cons of Cabs



## Letit Snow (Nov 25, 2018)

I am close to buying a cab for my 1332 hhs. my dealer has one mounted to a blower on display . its not cheap at 200 dollars but is very well custom made for the 1332. In my mind it would greatly increase the comfort level with upper body protection from snow and wind. I can't think of any con's except if I raise the auger to the highest level the bars and cab lower reducing head clearance,but even at 6' 4 " tall I don't feel its a problem. Out of hundreds of videos on line virtually none show a cab being used. I tried to search the forum for more info as to why more people don't appear to be using a cab with no luck. I am looking for input on the pros and cons of a cab....Thanks


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

A few points...


 The bucket will now be light
 If you add a counterweight you are adding stress to the handle system
 If it rides up in a bank or otherwise the cab roof will come down and conk you in the head.
If you count on a dealer using a common van transport may be difficult or prohibitive
The windshield probably does not have a wiper and will be hindrance to vision
All that plastic won't last forever.
If you like to have more than one unit this cab only serves 1.
Good snow gear including a balaclava has done me well in Maine with snow clearing sessions running between 2 and 3.5 hours per storm. 



Pete


----------



## Letit Snow (Nov 25, 2018)

Thankyou....good points to think about. some of those I could live with. I usually dress to be outside a while but its always windy here and reducing the chill factor would be a plus. I will try to get the weight amount and see if it is enough to upset the balance of the heavy tracted 1332.I will look better at the mounting system to see if doable to put on and off. had not thought about snow sticking and blocking vision....maybe fogging too?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have never owned one but I see lots of them for sale on Craigslist etc. One of the main reasons is that they are TALL and won't go through doors nor will they go into lots of garages. My personal thoughts are they seem.restrictive. More bad than good but this is JMVHO. 
I can buy at least 3 of them right now in my area. Will happily pass.
Just went to Craigslist and typed "cab".


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I had one and removed it. Nice to have the protection but felt a bit claustrophobic to me.

.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Brother in law had one and he got rid of it because it was trapping the exhaust gas.
Something to check out.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

tuffnell said:


> Brother in law had one and he got rid of it because it was trapping the exhaust gas.
> Something to check out.


Didn't think about that happening. Good info!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I had one on wheeled 13332 ariens i loved it
Fit in garage no problem
i added a weight kit it was a beast of a blower [email protected] rpm
i could remove it in 5 min if need be
Wouldn't pay more then 40 bucks for one


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I had one on my Bolens and it was just great coupled with hand heaters. Now the Bolens has gone to wherever old snowblowers go, replaced with an Ariens 28 Pro purchased with hand heaters of course. My first use of my new machine was clearing 2-3" of slop and I was miserable! Wet snow seemed to find my body as a steel will find a magnet...........so I ordered:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ariens-Sno...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I did report this in an earlier post pertaining to cabs. Tomorrow sometime I will try to take some additional pictures and post them. Installation was easy! The cab came in a surprisingly small package...which I already have pictures of and will post later. The cover fit perfectly and was secured around the frame using velcro. 

Well engineered and pricey at $200.


----------



## Letit Snow (Nov 25, 2018)

I will add getting a height measurement to my check list when I go back to dealer next week. I was actually thinking it wasn't tall enough(I am 6' 4" tall). I don't think the exhaust would be a problem with the wind blowing...maybe if calm out? there are no openings in the front of this cab for exhaust to enter because all controls are on the console of the 1332. 40 dollars ...wow that would be a deal....some of the universal ones I saw on line looked like 40 would be a fair price...one was even a blow up like a kids swimming pool lol..this cab is very well made. the dealer said the same company makes for toro too...it's nice enough I think I could use it for an ice fishing hut if I don't like it on the blower...lol


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

tuffnell said:


> Brother in law had one and he got rid of it because it was trapping the exhaust gas.
> Something to check out.


I am surprised! Over my 30-35 years of using one, I never ever had known exposure to engine exhaust but who knows. Things can happen I guess.


----------



## Letit Snow (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes that one on the ariens is the quality I am talking about...very nice clean tight fit....maybe the same company makes the factory ariens too


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I like that the snow doesn't blow back in your face if the wind direction changes. The only downside is that 
I have to tap the cab every now and then if the snow starts sticking to the window if the cab.

I purchased a universal fit cab a few years ago in the surplus section at our local Princess Auto store (a Canadian chain) and installed it on my Honda HS 1132. It was only about $60 and I have gotten 7 years of use out if the cab. I gave to tape a rip in it this year with some gorilla tape.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

Had one on mine for 2 storms. I had fog up on the plastic from me breathing and weird glare & reflections at night. finally threw it out last summer.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

My grandfather had one for many years, then my uncle used it too. I don't remember that SB brand.

I'm not getting one just because of the size. Won't be able to get in/out of my shed. I make do with ski goggles instead.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

My neigbor had one on a Ariens before moving away. I tried it, Im 6'3 and it was clostrophobic, and wouldnt fit right into garage, and caught tree baranches loaded with snow. 

I personally use snowmobole gear and a shielded helmet if its that nasty out.


----------



## relaycruz (Sep 14, 2018)

I've had multiple cabs of the years, and no longer use them. They get in the way too much and during big storms you'll be constantly wiping the front. They are certainly nice in the right conditions, but most times you'll be bumping into it.


----------



## Letit Snow (Nov 25, 2018)

many good points to ponder.....thankyou...seems to be more negative comments than positive...yet I am still attracted to the concept. It may be one of those things I have to find out for myself....lol


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I must be a lucky one, my cab experiences are positive. Looking forward to the upcoming season with my monster powered 28 Ariens Pro and my new cab keeping my upper body protected.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

relaycruz said:


> I've had multiple cabs of the years, and no longer use them. They get in the way too much and during big storms you'll be constantly wiping the front. They are certainly nice in the right conditions, but most times you'll be bumping into it.


OK, I can understand however you must admit that wiping the front is much better than wiping wet snow off your face. But I don’t understand how you would be bumping into it, it shares the same footprint that your snowblower occupies


----------



## relaycruz (Sep 14, 2018)

foggysail said:


> OK, I can understand however you must admit that wiping the front is much better than wiping wet snow off your face. But I don’t understand how you would be bumping into it, it shares the same footprint that your snowblower occupies


As you go over bumps, mounds of snow, work snow piles, snowblow parts of the yard, you will have the front of the bucket raising all the time. Granted it won't be as bad with a track machine, but you will find yourself bumping into it all the time. When steering and fighting the machine to go straight (this applies only to my previous Ariens units), you will be bumping into the sides constantly. You will also have far less snow to easily wipe off your goggles than having to stop completely and wipe down the front screen. I don't have a small residential driveway so the benefits of a cab may far outweigh the negatives for others. If you are a commercial user, have a large driveway, more than one driveway, and do around the house as well, you will not enjoy a cab for long. If you have a small residential driveway it may serve you well.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

My driveway is about 200' (part of it is circular) and paved. When a storm occurs, I am not out there for hours behind a machine, definitely not a professional earning money behind a machine. A cab is a welcomed accessory for me.


----------



## Letit Snow (Nov 25, 2018)

I went to the honda dealer today to check out the cab again. I am lucky there is one assembled to a blower on display.I tried to keep in mind all the great comments from here.The clear plastic is optically very good with no distortion or wrinkles. The light on the honda is forward of the cab so no reflection. The front clear plastic is angled higher at top than bottom so thinking this will keep snow from sticking and keep my head further back to help stop fogging. It mounts cleanly and solid using two factory bolts on the lower console and two clamps on lower bars. With the bucket an inch off the floor the total height is about 79 inches so should fit through most openings I have. The biggest concern is bumping my head. With my ski hat on I could make my head touch when raising the bucket to full height. Luckily it touches between the top metal supports.Bottom line I am going to give it a try. After using it for a few hours I will report back good or bad. If the dam thing beats me into concussion protocol I will go with the back up plan of using it for an ice fishing hut...lol....Thanks for all the advice.....


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I attempted to post some pictures but yuck! It appears that pictures have to have a URL. NOt going to happen...sorry


----------

